# Looking for furnished accomodation



## sakkoub (Aug 19, 2011)

Hi all


I am moving to Sydney by 23rd sep, so until I find a suitable apartment I will need a furnished one to stay at temporally for the first 2 weeks.

So the questions are 
How long of you think I will need until I find a suitable apartment
Any recommended place to stay at in the first 2 weeks we are 2 adults and two children.

Appreciate you support on this
Regards 
Samer


----------



## bmacavanza (Jul 17, 2013)

please browse Real Estate, Property, Land and Homes for Sale, lease and rent - realestate.com.au


----------



## sakkoub (Aug 19, 2011)

Many thanks for the reply, do you recommend any accommodation I can book online before logging to Australia, as apartments on realestate requires on site inspection.


----------



## chicken999 (May 2, 2013)

All real estate applications will require to meet u in person and provide id etc. why don't u book share accommodation for a few months then get ur own place once u are established ? Just google 'share accommodation' and the city for agencies in those towns. Most can send u photos


----------



## Glenn Sherman (Aug 10, 2013)

Hi,
$215 a week to live on a balcony - Sydney's housing crisis..
This is my opinion..rest up to you.
Thank you


----------



## yh31 (Sep 8, 2012)

We used airbnb to book a furnished room prior to our arrival.

Once we arrived, it took us a week to find a place using gumtree. Gumtree won't work if you're outside of Australia. Some places will be available immediately, others might take a couple of weeks.

Good luck!


----------



## Adlen (Aug 14, 2013)

Ask a good agent or broker there, they will definitely access a apartment for you because they known well about properties. Otherwise if you want to do it by yourself than ask the peoples living there or advertise in social media or if you can afford than advertise in TV or news.


----------

